# 1964 Rear Coil Spring Insulator



## mdm1 (May 10, 2007)

Does anyone have a part number and/or where I can get a set of rear coil spring insulators? I found some on E-Bay but they were almost as expensive as the springs. Thanks


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

17.00 a pair plus shipping from ames performance. get yourself a catalog from them while your at it.


----------



## mdm1 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks


----------

